# My new shed:D



## Jon_H (Nov 3, 2015)

..Honest.I am totally chuffed to bits

Let me explain why.
I have a 2 car driveway with garage










yet no side access to the rear garden,only thro ma hoose itself or the garage

...which is crammed full of Nissan most of the time.proper pita! No place to store anything at all and no room to move










So after an 8 week wait

Tada!










just what I needed as last week that car tyre was living in the front room(amongst other stuff):lol:










Not the most spectacular ever seen,but made a huge difference for me:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great place for the better half to send you over Christmas to keep out of trouble? any extra space to store and fettle is always a good thing for us men


----------



## Meirion658 (Feb 11, 2012)

Like it. Just had a 10 x 8 delivered myself, just need to get some shelving and a few dry days to get it all in order!!!


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Very nice! Where did you get it from and are you impressed with the quality of it?


----------



## Jon_H (Nov 3, 2015)

Nick-ST said:


> Very nice! Where did you get it from and are you impressed with the quality of it?


yea.I'm happy enough with it,I got from a local supplier built to order

Not much change from a grand with the base included..but I just retired from working(@58:thumband had so much personal gear stored in my old employers workshop it was beyond a joke


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

That looks quite sturdy and secure


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Oh very nice - looks a decent quality 

and lovely motor fella :thumb:


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

How do you get into the car while it's in the garage?


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

kh904 said:


> How do you get into the car while it's in the garage?


Sunroof


----------



## Jon_H (Nov 3, 2015)

It's not anywhere as bad as it looks actually,ingress and egress can be done quite comfortably without having to dislocate any essential body parts

it's another story but it cost me around 2 grand to get the garage entrance widened just to get an Evo X in there,let alone a bluddy Datsun


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Am I the only one that opened this, looked at the first picture and thought it was about a Peugeot 206? :lol:


----------



## srhutch (Aug 2, 2009)

wayne451 said:


> Am I the only one that opened this, looked at the first picture and thought it was about a Peugeot 206? :lol:


Nope.


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

wayne451 said:


> Am I the only one that opened this, looked at the first picture and thought it was about a Peugeot 206? :lol:


:lol: Literally this.


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

wayne451 said:


> Am I the only one that opened this, looked at the first picture and thought it was about a Peugeot 206? :lol:


Had it not been in the home and garden zone I would have agreed. :lol:

Nice shed Jon and nice Nissan too.

P.s. well done on retiring @ 58!


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

wayne451 said:


> Am I the only one that opened this, looked at the first picture and thought it was about a Peugeot 206? :lol:


Same :lol:

Doesn't help that I recently scrapped a 206


----------



## Jon_H (Nov 3, 2015)

At least my old Tom Cat has some love towards the mighty 206, not like you lot










..meanwhile I have been busy refining my beloved shed and cleared most of the [email protected] out from me garage










:thumb:


----------

